# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تعلم كيفية تصميم استايل بنفسك تابع الدرس واطلع محترف

## الغسينابي

*اعزائي في منبر الالق والابداع السلام عليكم وصباحكم ومساءكم بالف خير
الموضوع من عنوانو باين تصميم استايل غير متمدد كامل والكمال لله
ونخش علي طول في الدرس
اولا نفتح الفوتوشوب اي اصدار (هذا الدرس علي الفوتو الثامن)
ومن ملف نختار جديد تابع الصور


ستفتح لناهذه النافذة اولا اختار الاسم اليعجبك بس يكون انجليزي
وبعديها اكتب مقاسات الطول والعرض مثل الصورة وهو افضل مقاس ثم اضغط ok 


وهذه النتيجة لعملك في البداية


لازالة الشبكة قم بالضغط علي ط+ ctrl 
بعديها قم باضافة ثلاثة ليرات من اداة اضافة لير كما موضحة ادناه


(0 لاضافة اللير,,,,الرقم 1- غير الاسم لهيدر و2- غيرة الي فوتر و 3- الي اعمدة)
يتبع

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الان لون الخلفية باللون الذي تحبة بعد تلوين الخلفية
ضع العلامة او السهم علي اللير الاول (الهيدر)
وارسم دائرة باداة ellipse tool
كما موضح في الصورة ادناه
 
بعد رسم الدائرة من علامة حرف f في بوكس الليرات اختار stroke
وطبق القيم التالية
 
بعديها ومن نفس بوكس الليرات ومن علامة حرف f اختار inner shadow
طيق القيم التالية
 
بعديها ومن نفس بوكس الليرات ومن علامة حرف f اختار drop shadow
وطبق القيم التاليه
 
الان شاهد النتيجة بعد ماطبقت الاعدادات السابقة 

بعديها قم بنسخ الشكل مرتين ليصبح عدد الاشكال ثلاثة بالشكل الاصلي 
وقم بسحب اللير الاول الاصلي وليس المنسوخ الي احدي زواية التصميم
ثم قم بسحب اللير المنسوخ الاول الي الزاوية الاخري وجعل اللير المنسوخ 
الثاني في وسط التصميم بعديها قم بعمل شكل تجميلي تابع الصورة التاليه وقم بنفس الخطوات المرقمة

 ثم قم بوضع الازرار حسب الشكل الذي
يعجبك وقم ايضا بتركيب صورة في الدائرة الوسطي لتجميل التصميم
ليصبح الناتج كما في الصورة ادناه 

وكدة يكون خلص الهيدر والباقي الفوتر والاعمدة تابع تحت
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بعد انتهينا من تصميم الهيدر ناتي للفوتر
اجعل العلامة الزرقاء علي لير الفوتر
ومن علامة التحديد المربع ارسم مربع كما في الشكل ادناه


بعديها طبق نفس الخطوات التي اتبعناها في تصميم الهيدر
ليصبح الشكل كالتالي


الان ناتي للاعمدة وهي سهلة جدا
نختار اداة rounded rectangle tool
ونرسم عمود مثل الصورة ادناه

وبعد رسم العمود نقوم بنسخه وسحب العمود المنسوخ للجهة الثانية من التصميم
بعديها ومن اداة custom shape tool
نختار اي صورة كما موضح ادناه

بعد عمل اللمسات الجمالية علي الاجزاء الاربعة من العمود(اسفل واعلي الاعمدة)
نحفظ العمل
من قائمة file نختار save as  كما موضح ادناه

ونختار الصيغة التالية لحفظ العمل



حتي نشاهد العمل اذا كان يحتاج لتعديل نرجع العمل الي الفوتو شوب تاني ونعدل علية 
صورة التصميم في الشكل النهائي 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدرس القادم نعرف كيفية التقطيع وطريقة الحفظ بعد التقطيع واعادة تسمية مجلد الاستايل
*

----------


## مرهف

*شرح جميل 
ودرس مفيد
بارك الله فيك
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا عبدالرحمن شرح بطريقة مبسطة وواضح جدا ...
تسلم يا غالي ...
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشكور  يا حبيبنا  على الشرح القيم 

بس ياريت تجدد لينا  الصور  حتى  نفهم الدرس اكثر  



*

----------

